# Puff Pastry Pot Pie



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Here is a recipe for some little pot pies that we enjoy at my house.

These are the main ingredients.
[attachment=3:y5y00u57]Ingredients.JPG[/attachment:y5y00u57]

Brown the meat then put in the veggies and sauté until the onions and celery are translucent. Season with salt and pepper and a dash of Worcestershire sauce. Put in enough broth to cover then put a lid on the pan and cook until everything is done. Don't boil it or the potatoes disappear. Thicken the filling with a corn starch slurry.
[attachment=2:y5y00u57]Filling Done.JPG[/attachment:y5y00u57]
Prepare the puff pastry according to the instructions on the package.
[attachment=1:y5y00u57]Ready to Fill.JPG[/attachment:y5y00u57]
Fill the pastries with the filling mix and bake at 350° until hot.

Serves 2-3.

I like a little gravy on mine.
[attachment=0:y5y00u57]Lets Eat.JPG[/attachment:y5y00u57]
The ingredients in the picture are enough to do about twelve of these little pies (other than the shells, there six of them in a box). The filling can be made ahead. The ratio of crust to filling is more than a regular pie so make the filling a little wet and a little strongly flavored.

Enjoy


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cooler than the other side of the pillow!

I never seen Puff Pastries before, thanks.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Those look pretty good! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah.....it looks good !! I'm gonna give it a try!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Speaking of pot pies, here's Cooky's pot pie recipe. 

bump


----------

